# Page 45 Describes Your Life



## Terrabang (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Terrabang (Dec 13, 2013)

“Still, three thousand boxings … that would be enough to tempt even the most logical thief.”
-Mistborn by Brandon Sanderson

Time to withdraw from university and hit the road. A life of crime apparently is my true calling.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

"_It is all they know. They need to survive_". A dance with Dragons - *R. R Martin*.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

DICE is owned by Electronic Arts, one of the largest video game publishers in the world. *-Minecraft, The unlikely tale of Markus "Notch" Persson and the game that changed Everything-* By Daniel GoldBerg and Linus Larsson

Yes, I read about indie game-developers, don't judge me!


----------



## AsYouCanSee (Nov 24, 2013)

''The flagship's turrets turned to bear on the Longsword and Pelican.'' Halo: First Strike by Eric Nylund. I don't know T_T


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

"Vogon poetry is of course the third worst in the Universe."
-_The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ by Douglas Adams.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Evolution, not revolution - with one important exception, the Gale Force called Cathy.
-- Paul Cornell, Martin Day & Keith Topping, _The Avengers Dossier: The definitive unauthorised guide_


Make of that what you will. My life needs to be revolutionised by beautiful women in leather.


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

"Doszedł spocony do pierwszych wiejskich zabudowań." - _Strachy na smugu_, Bolesław Wojewódzki.

Translation: "He came all sweaty to the first rural buildings."

I'm a stinker apparently.


----------



## necrodeathmortem (Jan 14, 2013)

"- Understützung von Socket AM3-Prozessoren: AMD Phenom™ II X4 / X3 und Athlon X4 / X3 / X2-Prozessor (außer 920 / 940)" - _ASRock M3A790GXH/128M Quick Installation Guide

_I know INTs are often regarded as androids, but come on!


----------



## Takadox (Apr 5, 2013)

"Eventually, after a great deal of thought, I have made up my mind to find out how diligent I can be when helped by affection and the anxiety to please, which usually act as a sharp spur to all kinds of activity." 
-The Western World


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

"The lower and upper limits for the hardware measurements are displayed. Measurements are displayed in red when they are out of range."

I guess I really am a robot


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

_"If this becomes a big meme, you should write a book that has an extremely flattering sentence on page 45 (the rest of the book will just be pictures of cats) and you will make five million dollars."_
~ 100 delicious pork dishes

Technically speaking, page 45 just had a picture of a delicious pork dish on it... but in literature, not everything is meant to be taken at face value. I know how to read between the lines. Now let's just hope nobody's reading the same cook book, or i'll have some hefty competition to face <_<


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Who said:


> "Vogon poetry is of course the third worst in the Universe."
> -_The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ by Douglas Adams.


Yes. Just. Yes.

You do know what this says about you and your life, right?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

"He turned and saw her sitting crosslegged on the bed, sleepily scratching her stomach with burgundy nails." Neuromancer by William Gibson


Hmm... that says something about me.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Page 45 is empty. :sad:


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 30, 2011)

*Alcoholism
* This category is for patients whose alcohol intake is great enough to damage their physical health, or their personal or social functioning, or when it has become a prerequisite to normal functioning. - DSM II

...


----------



## Terrabang (Dec 13, 2013)

@Gnothi Seauton
Perhaps your life is nonexistent.

Does that sound about right?


----------



## Spanks (Dec 8, 2013)

"One of the main weaknesses of mankind is the average Nan's familiarity with the word 'impossible.'"

Napoleon Hill, "Think and Grow Rich"


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

Terrabang said:


> @Gnothi Seauton
> Perhaps your life is nonexistent.
> 
> Does that sound about right?


So you're saying I'm a ghost? :laughing:

Hey maybe I am and I'm like Bruce Willis in the 6th Sense, unaware that I'm a lingering spirit *sigh*


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

"When a host transmits data across a network to another device, the data goes through encapsulation: It's wrapped with protocol information at each layer of the OSI model." - Todd Lammie, CompTIA Network+ Deluxe Study Guide Second Edition


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

"Tap the notification you want to view in your notification list."


Nearest book was a manual for a 3DS XL.


----------



## ohgoblin612 (Dec 15, 2013)

"You can use your answers as a plan for what to do when negative feelings threaten to overwhelm you."

Life After Trauma by Dena Rosenbloom and Mary Beth Williams


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

When the youthful spirit marries the predator, woman is captured
or repressed in a time of their life initially for development.

*Women Who Run With the Wolves*: by Clarissa Pinkola


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

@Lemxn - this is funny. I have the same book sitting in front of me to do this with. We must have different editions though. 

"In myth and story we find that the consequence for an entity attempting to break, bend, or alter the operating mode of The Ineffable is to be chastened, either by having to endure diminished ability in the world of mystery and magic - such as apprentices who are no longer allowed to practice - or lonely exile from the land of the Gods, or a similar loss of grace and power through bumbling, crippling, or death." - Women Who Run With the Wolves by Clarissa Pinkola Estés

Sounds promising. :/


----------



## LoneWanderer (Jan 2, 2014)

"The straw knight jousts better than that one." - A Clash of Kings


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

"Run to the fortress." -- The Man Born to be King

My mom was reading this book, and this is what it said... actually, not a bad description of my life. xD


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

_"Although Jarrett has perfect pitch, he could not at this point sing very well, and the lyrics - written by him - are often ludicrously banal."
_
I don't have perfect pitch, but apart from that that is actually a really good description of me.


----------



## Shadows10Girl (Aug 11, 2013)

All my books were on a bookcase so I picked the one with the bookmark 
"Come south with me, and I'll teach you how to laugh again,"
Can I like cry or something? No? Oh okay...


----------



## Moonpie (Apr 15, 2014)

Marcus offers him the knife. -Divergent by Veronica Roth


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

"Kaa was everything that the monkeys feared in the jungle, for none of them knew the limits of his power, none of them could look him in the face, and none had ever come alive out of his hug." -_The Jungle Book_


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

"Podríamos compararlo con un pintor artístico: si tiene sólo un color -por ejemplo el rojo- no puede pintar árboles verdes"

Translation:
We could compare it with an artistic painter: if he only has one color -red for example- he cannot paint green trees.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

"To them, the Creation is objectionable and useless on principle_—_the worst possible dispatch of bad news."


----------



## Ugunti (Oct 10, 2013)

Oral Characteristics: The oral stage is primarily passive, so the fixation of excessive libido at this stage is likely to cause dependency on others. The oral individual is also prone to overdo such pleasures as eating or smoking, and to be highly gullible ("liable to swallow anything"). Frustration and overindulgence may well have contradictory effects, however, or the defense mechanism of reaction formation may convert a characteristic into its opposite. Therefore, psychoanalytic theory often describes behavioral patterns in terms of polarities, such as gullible-suspicious and passive-manipulative, with the ideal falling somewhere between the two extremes.

So... I have an oral fixation?


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

"A rocket is fired vertically and ascends with constant acceleration a = 100m/s^2 for 1.0 min."

Well this is awkward.


----------



## Introverted Redhead (Dec 28, 2016)

On page 45 of the book I'm reading at the moment, the protagonist gets robbed off all his money 😱


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Hatter's Castle

On page 45 she basically comes home after being impregnated and cools down her steaming body under cold sheets....
Well I HOPE NOT!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

'*I am old, Gandalf.* I don't look it, but I am beginning to feel it in my heart of hearts. _Well-preserved_ indeed!' he snorted. 'Why, I feel all thin, sort of _stretched_, if you know what I mean: like butter that has been scraped over too much bread. That can't be right. I need a change, or something.'

(Agreed.)


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

if your copier is still jammed hit reset and try again
user manual for Xerox copier
:laughing:


----------



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

The book's not in english so I have to try and translate..

_"Correct." Fitz felt pleasure and anxiousness like when he was giving his first speech in the House of Lords; he was excited to get to do this, and at the same time he was worried whether he would do it well._ 

Yeah, never given a speech in the House of Lords, though.


----------



## showbzz (Dec 31, 2016)

_During a recitation by their Poet Master Grunthos the Flatulent of his poem "Ode to a Small Lump of Green Putty I Found in My Armpit One Midsummer Morning" four of his audience died of internal hemorrhaging, and the President of the Mid-Galactic Arts Nobbling Council survived by gnawing one of his own legs off._

Ehh... alright then?


----------

